# My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

I just thought I'd share some pics of my CAI I made a few days ago.
Sofar it's working really well. I realize I'm screwed if it rains & I'm working on a ram air style scoop that'll keep the rain off the filter & create alittle ram air effect for even more powah.
















What's that filter sticky out for?








The filter looks kinda dumb sticking out like that but it's all I have for right now. It works really well though. I plan to get a shorter conical style filter, it'll look better once the scoop is on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I moved the BMW AFM as close I could for greater response. It was responsive before, but it's even better now.








This project was really easy to do. The pita part for me was cutting some metal out of the inner fender. I had to use a Dremel because I don't have air tools.








I made this bracket to support the BMW AFM & to get it as close to the Throttle Body as possible. (any closer & the timing gear would chew up the BMW AFM) It's actually a bracket for a CIS KE Jetronic ECU.








Sofar this tubing is working out well. It's not the most internally smooth but it gets the job done & it's cheap. I got 10ft of it for only $33.


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

For some reason I recall that the further away the air sensor the better. Maybe further away from heat means a more acurate reading and colder flow? If this is true, maybe a good heat shield would help a little, as I'm sure it wouldn't hurt unless you're picky of weight. I really enjoy that you are pioneering into this area with motivation. Thanks.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (91driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91driver* »_For some reason I recall that the further away the air sensor the better. Maybe further away from heat means a more acurate reading and colder flow? If this is true, maybe a good heat shield would help a little, as I'm sure it wouldn't hurt unless you're picky of weight. I really enjoy that you are pioneering into this area with motivation. Thanks.

The closer the better. The shorter the distance between the AFM & TB the more responsive it'll be.It's very responsive now. Heat doesn't really effect the afm sensor, infact the AFM is mounted on the cam cover on the BMW 535i from the factory.
I don't know about pioneering anything, I'm sure someone already did this somewhere, but thanks for the recognition.







I just wanted to do something I haven't seen done yet. (This is fun)


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

It is fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (91driver)*

Wow man! 
Do you drive around on the street like that? 
I've never seen anybody drive on the street like that before.








I know that cost you nothing to do but have you thought about 
getting a scoop and grafting it to your hood.. put the cone in an air-box under it so it's air tight when you close the hood. 
It would still be True cold air and give the car is better look IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








good job though, real direct to the point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Slow1.8)*

Alittle one, kinda like this supra's.













_Modified by Slow1.8 at 8:17 AM 7-24-2004_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Slow1.8)*

the distance from the throttle body is a calculated one. purpose being that the harmonic pulses don't cause the AF flapper to bounce back.
I did the calculation for my ABA-16v turbo a long time ago - it was 17".
Found the formulas somewhere on the Web.....
Just FYI - the harmonic pulses in the intake air are caused by the inflowing air slamming to a stop when they meet the freshly closed intake valve - as a result it sends a wave back into the intake which takes X distance to dissipate prior to the valve opening again. All happens PDQ but is a def factor in intake design!
Your car looks real nice - I kinda think it was a shame to cut that nice fender - I woulda pulled a headlight before cutting good steel.


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (OhioBenz)*

No way!
You mean that filter is gonna stay there? What if you clip a light pole or some punk-kid decides he wants it?
This is funny, I've never seen anything like that before.
Sean


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (saporter)*

I guess he takes it off every time he parks?


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

FWIW this car isn't my daily driver folks, it used to be. I drive a Corrado everyday so now I can go nuts on the Golf. It's all gutted inside w/ just the driver seat. It's gonna finish it's life on the track too. Yea it looks okay but the floor is rusting through.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Slow1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slow1.8* »_ I guess he takes it off every time he parks?









yeah watch out for people stealin that ish.... im sure someone wants a nice cone filter to add to their collection... nice invention http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screamin8vgti (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (veedubinvr6.2)*

how fast could that thing be? mid to high 16's? got any time slips


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (screamin8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screamin8vgti* »_how fast could that thing be? mid to high 16's? got any time slips

Gee thanks, you must think I'm a moron for doing this
















This was my old setup, on Pirelli 185/60/14 snow tires, stock AUG trans, mild P&P head, Neuspeed 276 cam, AMS Chip, seats removed, -ac, pws, 
Since then I've switched to a better trans, 4K w/minislip/bolt kit, stickier tires Falken Azenis 195/60/14, bigger BMW AFM + this intake, removed a ton of weight, - pcv/isv & a bunch of other stuff
I'm easily deep into the 14's now on a Digifant II Golf.
I only know of a few DigifantII MK2's going faster.(3cars) All Motor8Valve 14.5, Owen W's 14.7 on a Crossflow Head , & Killacoupe's 14.074 in a 1700 ib Jetta Coupe drag car. 
FWIW these Golf GL's ran 18 second 1/4 miles stock
Car & Driver got a 1990 to go 17.9
I'm really surprised & disapointed at some of you in here. I brought something new to the table, I didn't think I'd need to wear a flame suit & have to defend myself from all these skeptics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Modified by Digiracer at 12:50 PM 7-26-2004_


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

Man !! 15.2 ?? You are giving me hope dude. I don't have the BMW AFM yet but pretty much everything else and it's in a gutted 82 Rabbit !







I am praying for times like this this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

I noticed in the pictures you have not removed the factory seal for adjusting maf???Does the B.M.W.maf offer the same type of adjustment as the V.W.??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (vwhotrodder 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhotrodder 2* »_I noticed in the pictures you have not removed the factory seal for adjusting maf???Does the B.M.W.maf offer the same type of adjustment as the V.W.??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The pic is alittle grainy. Yes the adjustment port is open. I've messed around with it alittle & don't see any difference on my A/F Ratio meter.


----------



## VEEDUBR (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

an old car of a guy i know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (VEEDUBR)*



VEEDUBR said:


> an old car of a guy i know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> Very Nicely Done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*


_Quote »_FWIW these Golf GL's ran 18 second 1/4 miles stock
Car & Driver got a 1990 to go 17.9

That's slower then a city-bus full of people..















good time slip considering what you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Keep it up!


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

Don't worry. I've been keeping on eye on this since you put the BMW AFM in your car. I'm waiting for my own all-motor Digi II to get finished up and I nicked alot of the ideas that I've seen in this thread and the other big MAF/AFM thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the old digi II 8v's and thanks for all the write-up's.


----------



## KTOOLNIN (Apr 29, 2003)

There are a few teenagers in Civcs that drive their cars around with the filter sticking out of the bumper. Looks pretty retarted, but on a race car I say do whatever works


----------



## bennyboopy (Jul 28, 2004)

you realize that is this IS a race car then at higher speeds the turbulance is gonna make it much harder for it to suck in air....i woulda cut holes and brung it down to the bottom of the car if anything...lol...but props to anybody willing to cut a hole in thier fender for an airfilter....i wouldnt be able to do it


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (bennyboopy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bennyboopy* »_you realize that is this IS a race car then at higher speeds the turbulance is gonna make it much harder for it to suck in air....i woulda cut holes and brung it down to the bottom of the car if anything...lol...but props to anybody willing to cut a hole in thier fender for an airfilter....i wouldnt be able to do it


I already stated that I'm making a scoop to protect the filter from rain & give it alittle ram air effect. This is a work in progress.


----------



## screamin8vgti (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_Gee thanks, you must think I'm a moron for doing this
















This was my old setup, on Pirelli 185/60/14 snow tires, stock AUG trans, mild P&P head, Neuspeed 276 cam, AMS Chip, seats removed, -ac, pws, 
Since then I've switched to a better trans, 4K w/minislip/bolt kit, stickier tires Falken Azenis 195/60/14, bigger BMW AFM + this intake, removed a ton of weight, - pcv/isv & a bunch of other stuff
I'm easily deep into the 14's now on a Digifant II Golf.
I only know of a few DigifantII MK2's going faster.(3cars) All Motor8Valve 14.5, Owen W's 14.7 on a Crossflow Head , & Killacoupe's 14.074 in a 1700 ib Jetta Coupe drag car. 
FWIW these Golf GL's ran 18 second 1/4 miles stock
Car & Driver got a 1990 to go 17.9
I'm really surprised & disapointed at some of you in here. I brought something new to the table, I didn't think I'd need to wear a flame suit & have to defend myself from all these skeptics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
sorry about my comment, but i didn't think a digiflat a2 could run those times? what kind of compression ratio are you running? i guess i gotta give you some props. i just got my 2.1 running today, it seems to pull really good, the motor is brand new so i'm not getting on it to hard yet, it should be deep in the 14's also. once i get her broke in and some juice on her she'll be deep in the 13's. my motor is a 2045cc 11.5:1 c\r with a ported and polished jh head, shrick 288, euro cis, crespo cams valve springs, ss header ( which i don't care for, because of the punie collector and outlet) i'm running a 2y 16v tranny also. anyways, killer time slip for a heavy a2

_Modified by Digiracer at 12:50 PM 7-26-2004_


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (screamin8vgti)*

It's cool man, At first I was just getting so much flack for doing this I had to fire back at someone.








Sounds like you have a pretty badass 8V in the works, I'm looking forward to hearing how it works once you break it in. Can you get some all motor numbers down before you go on NOS?
Yeah you'll be in the 14's easy with a light weight bunny.








I'd say high 12's if you can hook up & get enough fuel IMO on NOS.
See what it'll do on the Shrick all motor then the Engle all motor & then NOS. (on the track if you're willing)
What intake & TB are you using? ported A1? A2 intake?
It should be able to pull to 7k+rpm especially with the head. I wonder if the Euro CIS will be your air restrictor though.
This year Golf is one of the lightest from the factory, around 2,096 ibs from what I've heard/read. It's probably closer to 1,900 ibs now with the things I removed.
My compression is 10.3:1 (aba block w/1.8 hydro head)
I use a Supersprint G60 Header I paid out the ass for. It's a nice unit with a good size outlet on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

Digiracer, first off awesome setup man, been following your car for a while now, inspired me to build up my digi2 8V instead of going with a 16V. Second off I was curious if you have done any work to the intake manifold, because I was thinking, if we were to go with the BMW MAF, 3 inch tubing, then maybe even find a larger throttle body (is there one that fits? since I know if can't be ported much larger) then a ported intake manifold (something i am currently working on) into a well worked head... that there could be some serious power gains. I'm also researching how high these engines can rev and what components exactly need to be changed to effect that. I saw a guy with a 1.1 liter (I believe that's how small it was...) 8V old bunny in a UK mag that had it reving to something insane like 11K rpm. The main problem there though is valve float, and the amount of money it would take to get all moving parts lightened enough. Any ideas on the subject? Any figures on airflow though a stock intake manifold so that i can compare mine when i get done? Thanks, keep up the good work!


----------



## eaube (Sep 23, 2003)

cheers for the nice setup. i'm more about the hiding of things. i've cut a plate and put 3" tubing to it mounted on the under side of my big bumper. a small but efficient air scoop is in the works and should be mounted on my next day off work. everything is hidden so no one will know.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (89JettaCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89JettaCoupe* »_Digiracer, first off awesome setup man, been following your car for a while now, inspired me to build up my digi2 8V instead of going with a 16V. Second off I was curious if you have done any work to the intake manifold, because I was thinking, if we were to go with the BMW MAF, 3 inch tubing, then maybe even find a larger throttle body (is there one that fits? since I know if can't be ported much larger) then a ported intake manifold (something i am currently working on) into a well worked head... that there could be some serious power gains. I'm also researching how high these engines can rev and what components exactly need to be changed to effect that. I saw a guy with a 1.1 liter (I believe that's how small it was...) 8V old bunny in a UK mag that had it reving to something insane like 11K rpm. The main problem there though is valve float, and the amount of money it would take to get all moving parts lightened enough. Any ideas on the subject? Any figures on airflow though a stock intake manifold so that i can compare mine when i get done? Thanks, keep up the good work! 

Thank you 89JettaCoupe
My Intake manifold is stock for right now. I'm gonna wrap my Header w/ some Thermotec Heat Wrap & I'm pulling the intake off anyway. I was thinking about opening it up alittle with my Dremel. I thought about going farther with the counterflow head but I already have a fresh Crossflow Head converted to solid lifters, Web 280 cam Web Springs, custom shorty intake w/ VR6 TB almost ready to go on. I'm debating on if I should coat my pistons & just 11:1 w/ this & use 24 ib Accel Injectors w/ the crossflow.
If I was going to dump more money into the counterflow setup. I would get a Audi 5000 Turbo Intake w/ the one runner cut off. I'd use a Webber Big Throat, VR6, or aftermarket Acura GSR throttle body.
I did alittle work on the stock TB just to squeeze a few more cfm through it.
I've read somewhere that the stock A2 Intake only flows like 130cfm. It's the next restriction after the AFM & then the TB becomes an issue.
The stock ABA bottoms will handle 7,000 rpm easily, if you plan to go higher than that start looking for rods.
Soild lifters are the way to go if you want to lighten up the valvetrain. Their's a guy on here that machines the guts out of stock hydraulic lifters & they're very light, even lighter than the Alfa lifters everyone talks about.
If I knew what I figured out now afew years ago, I would have built an ABF to start with.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_
I already have a fresh Crossflow Head converted to solid lifters, 
The stock ABA bottoms will handle 7,000 rpm easily, if you plan to go higher than that start looking for rods.
Soild lifters are the way to go if you want to lighten up the valvetrain. Their's a guy on here that machines the guts out of stock hydraulic lifters & they're very light, even lighter than the Alfa lifters everyone talks about.

Talk to me about the solid lifters! I have a project I'd like to try that on!!
If you do some lightening & balancing work ABA's can see 8K easily


----------



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_
Thank you 89JettaCoupe
My Intake manifold is stock for right now. I'm gonna wrap my Header w/ some Thermotec Heat Wrap & I'm pulling the intake off anyway. I was thinking about opening it up alittle with my Dremel. I thought about going farther with the counterflow head but I already have a fresh Crossflow Head converted to solid lifters, Web 280 cam Web Springs, custom shorty intake w/ VR6 TB almost ready to go on. I'm debating on if I should coat my pistons & just 11:1 w/ this & use 24 ib Accel Injectors w/ the crossflow.


I have a dremel with snake extension... doesnt go more then 6 inches down the manifold. So I got a brrake cylinder hone and am using that to slowly grind away material, and smooth things out. Thanks for the tip on the other throttle bodies, I'll start looking into that. How much modification is needed to make them work?


----------



## screamin8vgti (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (89JettaCoupe)*

i just got back from my road trip to the ocean, and this thing is starting to rip now that the rings are seating and everything is lossening up a bit as it breaks in. it turns 7k clean, i had my cam advanced 2 degree's at first but put it to zero and she pulls to 7000 no prob, i have a g-tech that i know isn't very accurate but i've averaged 14.5's at 93-94mph. also i'm gonna run it all motor tomorrow at waterwagens with the schrick cam and no nos. i have a port matched a1 intake and neuspeed tb, i thing with a pair of webers it would really shine. still not exactly sure of my compression ratio, i have 10:1 2.0 piston's on a 94.5mm crank, so they come out of the block .020" the guy who assembled my motor say's it has to be 12:1 or higher but i don't think its that high. it runs fine on 94 octane with a bottle of booster. i'm gonna have the head of next week or so to put in the arp studs and get the head shaved a bit, i can't wait to see how the engle cam does in this motor. how hard would it be to put that digi bmw setup in an a1? does it like big cams? my euro cis seems to perform pretty well, but i know it's holding me back a bit.


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (screamin8vgti)*

you guys rule.....this should give all those digi haters something to think about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I myself have a 2 liter 16v running digi 2 and i will tell you that i love it...i just need a chip that will provide me with a 7000-7200 redline.
anyone?


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (screamin8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screamin8vgti* »_how hard would it be to put that digi bmw setup in an a1? does it like big cams? my euro cis seems to perform pretty well, but i know it's holding me back a bit.

Talk to Daniel Adams, he also has a 2.1 stroker w/ big cam in his 1985 Golf running on Digifant II with the BMW AFM. 
My 2.0 ABA runs great with the Neuspeed/Shrick 276/.453 lift Hydro cam. I have a worked crossflow head w/ solid lifters, Web 280 .450 lift cam, short runner intake w/ VR6 TB waiting to go on. I'm thinking about 11:1 compression w/ this setup.
You're running 12:1 or even close to that w/ a huge cam. 
I'd suggest:
1.Carbs
2.Megasquirt w/16 Valve ignition setup.
3.Digifant 1
4.Digifant2
5.Motronic OBD1 ex) 1994 Jetta ABA fuel injection
If you go Digifant II, you'll have to imediately spend additional money on the bandaids it needs to perform well. What I mean by bandaids:
AMS Chip: fixes all the issues & raises the rev limit to 7k
adjustable FPR: not required but recommended
bigger injectors:, for your setup especially, I'm using 24lb Accels
BMW AFM:, should out flow the CIS for air, (this is the point) 
With Motronic you'll have to do all the bandaids just like Digifant II, & spend alittle more doing it.


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

Aaron, i never thought id see you do this, but you amazed me once again. 
goodluck with it bro!
p.s. sign onto aim more often man


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (Digiracer)*

Has anyone done the BMW afm ona Motronic? I have a chipped 2.0-16v and now I'm kinda wondering


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (OhioBenz)*

i dont think u can ohiobenz


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (SpoonEngineering)*

what I meant was a Dig1-2 ECU and engine harness, BMW AFM, injectors/fuel rail etc.
Just wondering if it would give me more than the chipped motronic....


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_what I meant was a Dig1-2 ECU and engine harness, BMW AFM, injectors/fuel rail etc.
Just wondering if it would give me more than the chipped motronic....

i had motronic with a neuspeed chip......digi 2 feels much more responsive and peppy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (SpoonEngineering)*

i have the TT chip, 1.8 head, freeflow exhaust - its pretty peppy already.


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (OhioBenz)*

thats cool.....i know that my car was definitely smoother and quicker than it was on motronic


----------



## asinryan (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (SpoonEngineering)*

good luck...u should see some better times with that along with everything else........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ALLMOTORtt20 at 1:16 AM 8-21-2004_


----------



## dUbCoupe (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (OhioBenz)*

Noice i wanna see that with the scoop on...but is the filter gonna be still out there that far?it must be a big scoop


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: My True Cold Air Intake/Snorkel Setup lol (OhioBenz)*

You should run a PRM intake. The PRM sits in the piping. That way it wouldn't stick out. To get the ram effect I would put a huge scoop in its place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

